# Question to the SJs from a Concerned INTJ



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

SJs, can an unhealthy ESFJ test as an ISTJ?
I don't want to sound like I'm implying that as ISTJs are unhealthy.

I recently posted the 16 types quiz link to my facebook, and asked for responses. Some people I typed accurately, some not. The most unsettling answer was from my oldest friend who said she was an ISTJ.

Now, I know that it's possible that I mistyped her, but I don't think that is the case. I know her to be a mature extrovert, as she spends her free time out with others, but knows when to do homework etc. She loves parties and has always been popular and well-liked. 
She is also an Fe user. I know this because I don't really understand Fe. She is pleasant, very ethical, gives until it hurts, puts others in front of her, always keeps in touch (I am not), I've never seen the girl use Te ever. I would even accept ISFJ. We share ISTJ friends and I've watched her wince many a time over our Te-ness. Perhaps it is Ti?

I've heard of cases where people mistype in a state of cognitive dissonance. She has a lot of hard things going on. Her company went under. She is in a relationship with an emotionally manipulative ISTx, so I fear that she has lost who she is. I love her as her Extroverted Feeling self. I think I've been so self-involved I haven't noticed how under duress she is. 

Obviously, you guys don't know her so I'm wondering if this scenario is likely or possible. And any advice as to be being supportive for her is welcome too. Thank you.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Given those bad things happened to your friend, I'd be concerned about her regardless. 

An ESFJ probably could test like an ISTJ under bad cicrumstances, or good circumstances. It could be that she just thnks that she is an introvert and a thinker because she hasn't examined her habits that closely. People could test T because of the nature of the work that they do (pretty much most organizations force you to act like a T). And maybe she is more ambiverted, so she thinks she is an introvert on tests.


----------

